# اجهزة كشف،جهاز كشف الجوالات،كاشف الجوال،الات كشف المعادن،جهاز كشف معادن،



## foozzz (19 سبتمبر 2012)

اسـم المنتـج : جهاز كشف الجوال والمعادن

موديـل المنتـج : terascan

سعـر المنتـج : 700.000 ريال سعودي

للطلب او الاستفسار ابو راكان 0500703040

ستخدم في المدارس وقصور الأفراح والمنشات الامنيه ومع رجال الامن ودور التحفيظ وغيرها
أيظاً يستخدم في المطارات والدواير الحكوميه وغيرها
لا يكشف الجوال فقط وإنما أية معادن ولأن الجوال به معدن فهو يصدر صوت
يعمل بالصوت وبالهزاز
المنتنج في الصورة( كوري) 
ظمان شامل لمدة سنه
التوصيل داخل الرياض مجانا
السعر الحالي 700ريال
فريق خدمة بعد الظمان
يوجد أنواع وأسعار أخرى الصيني الدائرة 300ريال_الكوري700ريال
الشكل في الصورة الكوري
الوكيل الوحيدبالمملكة العربية السعودية
لرؤية المنتج والاجهزه الاخرى تفضلو بزيارة الرابط ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ط±ظˆط§ط¬
------------------------------------------------


----------

